# does any one know any really good systems diagnostics tools software



## amhaydock (Jan 22, 2010)

Ie that tells you if your hard drive, mother board , ram , dvd drive etc are performing properly etc. thanks heaps guys, preferably freeware if possible
Cheers
Alastair


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boot windows and run it for an hour.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not too much free in that area, though you'll find a lot of individual tools if you search.

Eurosoft's PC-Check and Micro-Scope are 2 I use a lot, but not free.


----------



## Shawrie (Sep 16, 2004)

Ultimate Boot CD for Windows should do what you require.

http://www.ubcd4win.com/


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

cnet.com for thousands of freeware,shareware, trial and paid for software of any description.

click in the search box for whatever you want. Treat it like Google on search terms.

Thoroughly reputable site. All virus checked.

If you dont believe me download mywot.com add-on first.


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

Try *SIW* from www.gtopala.com.

It will provide you with a lot of detailed info about your hardware and software. It's free, does not require installation, and very light.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I've used Hitachi's DFT for evaluating HDDs. I prefer the HDD diag from the manufacturer.

MemTest86 for ram, or Windows Mem Diag which is on the Vista & W7 DVDs, and downloadable from Microsoft. 
www.memtest86.com

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/2008.09.utilityspotlight.aspx?pr=blog

OCCT for CPU & GPU diags. 
http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/

Motherboards, no real clue. I've used "The Troubleshooter", a multi $ hundred program, but I was not impressed.

I've seen motherboard diag boards that plug into a free PCI slot, but if the motherboad is dead, the computer won't boot. Same for dead CPU.

I'll second the nomination for UBCD. Here's a list of tools on UBCD. http://www.ubcd4win.com/contents.htm

RF123


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

I use Tune-Up Utilities. It isn't free, but it's reasonable, and it gets the job done.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

part of that


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ARTETUREN said:


> part of that


That hasn't been updated for over three years, so many new systems won't show up correctly. A better choice is SIW (System Information Windows), it gets regular updates.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winaudit.html
WinAudit

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
Belarc Advisor

Sysspec
http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> That hasn't been updated for over three years, so many new systems won't show up correctly. A better choice is SIW (System Information Windows), it gets regular updates.


Yes, You have right, but it`s elementary user friendly


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

AIDA32 is now *Lavalys Everest*, which is regularly updated and quite comprehensive.

The former was free, but then the developer, Tamas Niklos, was hired by Lavalys, and Everest is paid software.


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

-CPUZ for showing CPU specs
-HDRegen for fixing bad sectors on the HD
-HDTune for HD analysis
-HW Monitor and SpeedFan for monitoring temperatures in Windows, 
not in BIOS
-Memtest for testing memory


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

pillainp said:


> AIDA32 is now *Lavalys Everest*, which is regularly updated and quite comprehensive.
> 
> The former was free, but then the developer, Tamas Niklos, was hired by Lavalys, and Everest is paid software.


Correct, it's no longer free, and it's no longer AIDA32.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> That hasn't been updated for over three years, so many new systems won't show up correctly. A better choice is SIW (System Information Windows), it gets regular updates.


WOW! You hit a home run with this site....:up:


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

But Belarc is OK.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Everybody's providing great system *information* utilities, but the poster asked for *diagnostic* software.


----------

